# NYC-2 one-year-old male dumbos for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

The boys are now 15 months old. Here is the original post:
http://www.meetup.com/New-York-Rat-Group/messages/boards/thread/13297901#47389621
"I am looking for someone to adopt my two one-year old male rats, Bran and Caspian, along with their toys, multi-level cage and a year's supply of pellets. I have really enjoyed having them as pets but I sadly have developed a bad allergic reaction and can't give them the care and attention that they need.

"Bran is a black bareback dumbo and Caspian is a beige masked dumbo. They were born in the same litter and get along really well, except for the occasional scuffle. They're both frisky and affectionate and like to climb everything.

"I do ask a small fee (open to discussion) to go towards the cost of the cage and year's supply of food, and most of all to make sure that Bran and Caspian go to a home that is committed to caring for them.

"Send me a message if you're interested. I'm happy to send pictures or to answer any questions.

"Thanks!
Jessie"
posted for Jessie by Raquel, [email protected] (please say, Jessie's rats)


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*NYC-2 one-year-old male dumbos for adoption, pictures*

These are the rats:
























posted for Jessie by Raquel, [email protected] (please say, Jessie's rats)


----------

